# Say hello to our baby, Cosette!



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Whoever said that hedgehogs are like chips.. You can't have just one, was right!

LOL! We brought home a new baby girl, reverse pinto with an AMAZING temperament.. She has hardly huffed or raised her quills, she snuggled with me right away, anointed my shirt in her sack right away, and, she even ate like a pig as soon as she was placed in her bin! She also did great with her first bath and nail trim.. She is just an absolute dream.

Here is lots of spam of Cosette:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

D'awww, welcome home little one!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh jeeze, she is soooo cute!!


----------



## Kaddy (May 6, 2014)

She is so adorable, enjoy!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

What a cutie! I love her colouring.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

She is so cute!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! She is a doll! She will definitely be my "ambassador hedgie"! I plan on taking her everywhere when I can! Lol!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Aww.. welcome aboard!


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

She's SO cute!!


----------



## Amandarrella (Jun 13, 2014)

She is so cute! And I love her coloring.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ooohhhh god she's too cute!!!!


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

She is officially beautiful!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so sweet! Those pink ears are fabulous!


----------

